# Keeping a single goat



## nigerianbreeder (Dec 18, 2012)

I lost my wether yesterday due to bloat. I was wondering if my doe will be able to last two months by her self?  She is three months along so I was thinking she might be able to wait two months and then just let her hang out with her babies once they're born. Think this is a bad idea making her wait? I could get a new goat for her to not be alone but I didn't think that would be a good idea. She's a Nigerian dwarf.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry about the loss of you wether  

The little doe could make it a few months by herself, she won't like it but it won't kill her. I raised Isabelle by herself back when I was first getting into goats, it was only for a few months like your having to do, and she was fine, got really attached to me though and was always loud, that is until I bought her sister, then everything evened out.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 18, 2012)

I think she will probably be fine for a couple of months.  Sorry your lost your wether.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry about your wether. Very heartbreaking when something happens like that.

I have had an animals in quarantine..all by themselves, and never had a problem. Yes goats like a buddy and it's best for them but I think too much a big deal is made of it. We have also had to sometimes separate bucks because of fighting, during rut. Never has there been an issue. Across the board...Kiko's, Nigerian Dwarfs, Lamancha not a problem. I don't see all the fuss about it. I suppose a lot of it depends on how needy the animal is. Ours are all friendly with us, will come up and love on you (not all the kiko's) but we have always allowed them to be "goats".  Our goats don't scream at us for attention...  I would expect your girl to grieve the loss of her buddy though. She may not even be ready to accept another animal in right yet.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the replies. I guess she'll just have to suffer until February. I was planning on keeping one of her does any ways so that's not that big of an issue.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 18, 2012)

Wishing for a smooth kidding for you!


----------



## Lupa Duende (Dec 18, 2012)

Does your doe get along with your dog? When we lost one of our dogs, Gypsum started spending even more time in the back garden with the critters whenever I was ferrying children to the arena.
if she is pregnant a new introduction may stress her pathogen-wise as well as behaviourally. 
We have a guinea fowl who in best mates with one of the goats; Snape follows Ziege everywhere and they exchange bizarre little neck nibbles. Ever missed noisy critters in your garden? a Guinea fowl also has the added benefit of munching on ticks and other arthropods.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Dec 18, 2012)

The dogs bark at the goat and she is a bit afraid of them. I called someone today about a boer meat goat for fair. They said starting at the end of this month they will start dropping and I can buy one and bottle feed it. I think that is what I will do and just let my doe visit with him once I get him.


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 19, 2012)

I would not get an adult right now, they will have to figure out who is who on the toetum pole,
and you would not want your doe to get hit in the sides and cause her to loose her babies. I 
would wait on getting anything right now.


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 19, 2012)

It's too bad your doe is a bit afraid of the dog.
That would have been a good solution to your problem
When I separate my ram from the ewes, I put him in a pasture with my dog.
My ram really loves my dog!


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 23, 2012)

The only thing is it is winter. She might be too cold by her self. I would keep an eye on her and maybe have a goat blanket handy if temperature take a dip.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 30, 2012)

you could conceivably get a ND kid from a summer breeding.  But, unless it is from a breeder you know  you would want to quarantine.  And by then she would kid.

I wouldn't worry too much about the temperature, just the fact that it is a herd animal and would be lonely.

All things considered, I would just wait until she kids, I think she would be fine.


----------

